# Under Cabinet LEDs reflecting on countertops



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a common problem.. I use XENON Kichler lights for counters..

It happens on 7-11's also..










The Kichler fixtures give a nice diffused light on the counters..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

point leds to the back and/or use light rail on bottom of cabt (i haven't seen a diffuser, seems like someone would make one just for that purpose though, or maybe a plexi L mould)


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B4T said:


> That is a common problem.. I use XENON Kichler lights for counters..
> 
> It happens on 7-11's also..
> 
> ...


Are some of the lamps burnt out. It looks like you are missing a bunch of light fixtures.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I put mine on the inside of the bottom of the cabinet so that the face the back splash.
No glare.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Are some of the lamps burnt out. It looks like you are missing a bunch of light fixtures.


Every cabinet has a light under it..


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

I think most of the under counter lighting fixtures are over priced ... $30-$130 per fixture. Anyone have a 10 run of cabinets that will cost lest then $10 per linear foot?


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

Maybe on the order of one of these solutions?

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183588


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

When they tile the backsplash, your boxes will be too deep..


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Spark Master said:


> When they tile the backsplash, your boxes will be too deep..


Guess he'll have to call an electrician to deal with that. 

r u 4 reel?


----------



## waynestractor (Jan 3, 2014)

*Reflections*

We get this question quite regularly about the reflection, I tell customers they will not notice it after about a week, as most lights reflect at least some in a shiny top such as granite. Most are fine with it, out of 1000's of installs we have not had a single customer complain about it. If they don't like the idea there are options depending on the situation. If it's a new kitchen, with new cabinets, we recommend using a false cabinet bottom with an aluminum profile and diffuser. The most effective type we have found is to inset our angled profile with Opal matte diffuser, near the front of the cabinet edge facing back towards the backsplash. It works great, is easy to clean and customers love the clean install.


----------

